# Remove '90 micra carburettor????



## rizy102 (Jan 11, 2005)

hiya, does anyopne know how to remove the carburettor on a 1990 nissan micra???
thank you.


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

Come here: http://usa2.micra.org.uk/cgi-bin/forum/ikonboard.cgi and go to the K10 section


----------



## rizy102 (Jan 11, 2005)

Tee Koo said:


> Come here: http://usa2.micra.org.uk/cgi-bin/forum/ikonboard.cgi and go to the K10 section


for some reason the link isnt working???


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

rizy102 said:


> for some reason the link isnt working???


That site isn't working right, don't know why. Maybe they are updating it, but it's the MSC (Micra Sports Club) forum, where there are a lot of people who have messed around more with MA-series engines and their carburettors. I haven't took carburettor out from my MA engine, because I swapped E15ET in to it. That MA10 engine that I took out is still in my carage, I'll try to look today how you can get it off  

But I'll hope that MSC forum will open again soon, it's probably the most popular K10 forum that you can find in english


----------



## rizy102 (Jan 11, 2005)

okay, thanks for the reply. :thumbup:


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

I tryed to look where that carb is attached to the manifold, but I have to say that I just didn't find those bolts. But MSC forums have been now moved here where they will work from now on: http://www.micra.org.uk/forums/ shame that all previous posts were lost at least in K10 section 

But I have to anyways take that carb out of that MA10 so this removal information will be intresting for me also


----------

